# Pedal board project



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i came across this on TGP...seems like a cool project...i like their ideas...i may end up modding my current board using some of their idea's

My IKEA Gorm Pedalboard Build Thread - The Gear Page

and here is the board from IKEA that they are talking about
IKEA | Grovförvaringssystem | GORM system | GORM | Hyllplan


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> i came across this on TGP...seems like a cool project...i like their ideas...i may end up modding my current board using some of their idea's
> 
> My IKEA Gorm Pedalboard Build Thread - The Gear Page
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw this on TDPRI too. It's a neat idea and the price is definitely right!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I made one of those pedal boards like 3 or 4 years ago. It's still holding up and for like 15 bucks total invested, it beats the shit out of anything else i've come across lol.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Thats cool, but how would you transport asides from very carefully? I would feel obligated to make a cover to go with it.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

It's been posted a few times before. They work really great, two of the guys I play with use them, one has the huge one and he's been bringing it out to jams for a year or two now with no issues. You do have to be a bit more careful carrying it around as the wood is a bit on the thin side for my liking. He probably will not mind me posting a pic (have done so before):


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

MEC Airline Tote - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

i just bought one of these to carry mine it...the only problem i had was my wah...it was too heavy for the velcro and kept pulling off...so i just carry it separately now


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My pedalboard for the past 15 years:










Made from a 50's era suitcase I found at Goodwill for $2.00. Replaced the hinges with another pair of clasps and the padded lid slips right over. Maybe $20 in plywood and hardware, some appropriate stickers on the outside and there ya go.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

I like this!!!


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> My pedalboard for the past 15 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! How is it powered?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

db62 said:


> Very cool! How is it powered?


Thanks.

There's a Godlyke (?) one-spot-type thing (with an 18v attachment for the wah) and another Boss wall wart with a daisy chain - always been very quiet. It's gone through lots of changes over the years and I keep several different riser shapes for different configurations. Normally it looks a lot tidier than in that photo but I think I was experimenting with the Barber stuff at the time and everything got a little sloppy.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

its small (that is all we need) but the IKEA shelf we got for free does a brilliant job.


----------

